# Intersting email someone sent me this morning



## kmanick (Dec 23, 2010)

*Subject:* A FATHER & DAUGHTER DISCUSSION​
This is a good analogy for anyone that just doesn't get it---especially younger adults that may be in school yet...although it could be altered to be your paycheck instead.....



*A Father & Daughter Discussion*





A young woman was about to finish her first year of college. Like so
many others her age, she considered herself to be a very Liberal
Democrat, and among other liberal ideals, was very much in Favor of
higher taxes to support more government programs, in other Words
redistribution of wealth.

She was deeply ashamed that her father was a rather staunch
Republican, a feeling she openly expressed. Based on the Lectures that
she had participated in, and the occasional chat with a professor, she
felt that her father had for years harbored an evil, selfish desire to
keep what he thought should be his.

One day she was challenging her father on his opposition to Higher
taxes on the rich and the need for more government programs. The
self-professed objectivity proclaimed by her professors had to Be the
truth and she indicated so to her father. He responded by Asking how
she was doing in school.

Taken aback, she answered rather haughtily that she had a 4.0 GPA, and
let him know that it was tough to maintain, insisting that She was
taking a very difficult course load and was constantly studying, which
left her no time to go out and party like other people She knew. She
didn't even have time for a boyfriend, and didn't really have many
college friends, because she spent all her time studying.

Her father listened and then asked , 'How is your friend Audrey
doing?' She replied, ' Audrey is barely getting by. All she takes are
Easy classes, she never studies, and she barely has a 2.0 GPA. She Is
so popular on campus; college for her is a blast. She's always invited
to all the parties and lots of times she doesn't even show up for
classes because she's too hung over.'

Her wise father asked his daughter, 'Why don't you go to the Dean's
office and ask him to deduct 1.0 off your GPA and give it to your
friend who only has a 2.0. That way you will both have a 3.0 GPA, and
certainly that would be a fair and equal distribution of GPA.' The
daughter, visibly shocked by her father's suggestion, angrily fired
back, 'That's a crazy idea, how would that be fair! I've worked really
hard for my grades! I've invested a lot of time, and a lot of hard
work! Audrey has done next to nothing toward her degree. She played
while I worked my tail off!'

The father slowly smiled, winked and said gently, 'Welcome to The
Republican party.' If anyone has a better explanation of the difference between
Republican and Democrat I'm all ears.

If you ever wondered what side of the fence you sit on, this is a great test!

If a conservative doesn't like guns, he doesn't buy one.
If a liberal doesn't like guns, he wants all guns outlawed.

If a conservative is a vegetarian, he doesn't eat meat..
If a liberal is a vegetarian, he wants all meat products banned for
everyone.

If a conservative is homosexual, he quietly leads his life.
If a liberal is homosexual, he demands legislated respect.

If a conservative is down-and-out, he thinks about how to better his situation.
A liberal wonders who is going to take care of him.

If a conservative doesn't like a talk show host, he switches channels.
Liberals demand that those they don't like be shut down.

If a conservative is a non-believer, he doesn't go to church.
A liberal non-believer wants any mention of God and religion silenced.
(Unless it's a foreign religion, of course!)

If a conservative reads this, he'll forward it so his friends can have
a good laugh.
A liberal will delete it because he's "offended".

Well, I forwarded it to you.













​


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 23, 2010)

kmanick said:


> If a conservative doesn't like guns, he doesn't buy one.
> If a liberal doesn't like guns, he wants all guns outlawed.
> 
> If a conservative is a vegetarian, he doesn't eat meat..
> ...


 
I love these things. 

Also Stereotypes are there for a reason.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice find Kmanick


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2010)

Right, because there are no exceptions to any of that in either direction. 

But yeah, I know it's meant to be tongue-in-cheek. I don't necessarily regard much of that to be very accurate but it's funny and I'm sure it appeals to the group of people it's targeted at.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 23, 2010)

For the most part, I consider myself a conservative, yet I favor the return to the old tax rate for the "top tax bracket." I think the wealthiest should contribute the most, because they are able. Of course, being a conservative, I'm very picky about how that tax money is spent. Maybe congress could reach some sort of compromise, where the extra tax revenue from ending the tax cuts goes to defense spending, or other causes that give conservatives a hard-on.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 23, 2010)

If a conservative is against homosexuals marrying then he won't marry a guy, instead of outlawing homosexual marriage.


Wait....


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 23, 2010)

pink freud said:


> If a conservative is against homosexuals marrying then he won't marry a guy, instead of outlawing homosexual marriage.
> 
> 
> Wait....



Uh-oh. You broke the fool-proof system for determining your political ideology. You son of a bitch, it was flawless until you came along.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 23, 2010)

Both parties think they know whats best for ME, but neither will listen to ME.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

Great post. Thanks!!!


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 23, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Uh-oh. You broke the fool-proof system for determining your political ideology. You son of a bitch, it was flawless until you came along.



LOL that pic is REALLY funny


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 23, 2010)

Um, both parties are flawed...

I made a simple description of our political system:

Republicans: Guns, God, Gays
Democrats: Save the (insert heart wrenching topic here)!

Neither party has an objective view of what the country needs. We should just hand out free copies of Leviathan and Das Kapital to voters...


----------



## pink freud (Dec 23, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Um, both parties are flawed...
> 
> I made a simple description of our political system:
> 
> ...



Although an excellent album, I don't think Mastodon is the key to fixing our country.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Republicans: Guns, God, Gays
> Democrats: Save the (insert heart wrenching topic here)!



That's definitely what both got *turned into* but that's certainly life imitating art imitating life. The basic tenants of either party are still sound but they both have been relegated to focusing on one or two topics where they're polar opposites instead of the things that they have in common, and addressing that which needs to be done. 

Chain letters like this that are used to unfairly stereotype either side to just "make the other guy look foolish" are exactly the problem we have right now. "Politics" (as in the term) has become synonymous with "sports". My side versus yours.

I'm a liberal. 


Do I think all guns should be banned? No. I think we should still be allowed to buy and own guns, but we need to be careful who's hands they end up in. 

Do I think meat products should be banned? No. I think as a society that we should offer enough alternatives for people who don't want to partake but there's nothing there to force legislation on.

Do I think homosexuals should be "loud and proud" with their sexuality and laws needs to be created to enforce this? No. I don't think legislation should be forced to exclude homosexuals from anything straight couples are. Not making new laws in recognition of their preference, just NOT making laws designed to alienate them. Also, I'm just as grossed out by homosexuals making out in public or any other kinda thing as I am of heterosexuals doing it. We get it, you like (insert sex here). Keep it in the bedroom. Don't be afraid of who you are but I don't need to see you tongue fucking your love interest in public.

Do I expect someone else to take care of me when I'm down and out? No. I hope that there are things in place to keep me from starving to death if the worst were to happen, but that's seldom the case anyway and people should feel morally incensed to dig themselves out of that hole. Also, that's what having friends and being good to people is all about. I'd hope that most assistance is done in friendship and charity, whereas institutionalized assistance is simply for the worst scenarios.

Do I think morally offensive shows/games/etc. should be banned? No. If you don't like it, change the channel. If it's something that's harmful to children or offensive to some adults, make clear what is being presented so that an intelligent choice can be made before being dropped on the individual. This shouldn't be something that needs to be legislated, it should be common practice by companies in recognition and with respect to their viewership.

Do I think my beliefs or lack-of-beliefs should be forcibly recognized by others? No. I spent about 23 years as an atheist/agnostic and I shared that with nobody besides myself and maybe my friends if we were discussing it. Even still, it was never done "in the face" of their beliefs. There's just a good a chance they were right as I am, so it's a zero sum game.

Do I think this thread should be locked or deleted because the message offends me? No. I recognize that it appeals to some people but personally, I feel parts of it are factually incorrect and I don't appreciate being stereotyped; especially if it's done deliberately to make me sound unreasonable and particularly if it's inaccurate. Instead, I decide to leave the thread here as food for thought on either side.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Randy's thoughts and views




I know you mentioned the "tongue-in-cheek" bit, but I don't think you fully understand, it's a joke man, it's not the bylaws from the last uber secret Republican meeting to rule the world, kill the darkies and smash foreign babies on their heads. 

And while I appreciate you sharing your views, at least now you have another idea of what it's like to be negatively stereotyped, albeit in a joking manner. Doesn't feel very good, does it? 

But my point is, all stereotypes have *some* (perhaps infinitesimally small) basis in truth. If you can't laugh at yourself, you're taking yourself too seriously. Not you personally Randy, I mean as a basic tenet for life in this world.

I agree with your other point though, politics has become all about "Us vs. Them". No sharing of common ideas or goals, only emphasizing our differences and harping on the few polarizing issues left behind. I read down your list and I agree with a lot of your views, and yet, we're still different in how we interpret things. 

Just keep living man, and keep laughing too, otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## Origin (Dec 23, 2010)

Flat tax.






Flat tax.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2010)

I understand it's a joke but it only remains a joke if people see the irony in it. I know a* lot* of people that use chain letters just like these as the actual crux of their objections to liberals. I heard most or all of these leveraged against me as fact, not as humor. 

Feels like the Chappelle Show scenario where he made a lot of his fame/money based on "black vs. white" humor and observation meant to be put out there to show how ridiculous the way people stereotyping eachother can be. The humor was lost when it became clear a lot of actual racist people were watching the show for the value of it reinforcing the negative stereotypes they had. We'll call it "The Bamboozled Effect".

My friend and I make all types of Obama jokes about him being a socialist, about him being a Muslim, etc. That remains funny because it's not true. When it becomes unfunny is when people threaten the man's life or advocate having him kicked out of office because they think it's true. The joke's over at that point and while I chuckled when I read the chain-letter, I'm not convinced there aren't people who believe that line-and-verse.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 23, 2010)

I've actually received this chain mail before, from my parents no less. The sharing of GPA is just a parable between liberalism and socialism, which annoyed the shit out of me.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> I understand it's a joke but it only remains a joke if people see the irony in it. I know a* lot* of people that use chain letters just like these as the actual crux of their objections to liberals. I heard most or all of these leveraged against me as fact, not as humor.
> 
> Feels like the Chappelle Show scenario where he made a lot of his fame/money based on "black vs. white" humor and observation meant to be put out there to show how ridiculous the way people stereotyping eachother can be. The humor was lost when it became clear a lot of actual racist people were watching the show for the value of it reinforcing the negative stereotypes they had. We'll call it "The Bamboozled Effect".
> 
> My friend and I make all types of Obama jokes about him being a socialist, about him being a Muslim, etc. That remains funny because it's not true. When it becomes unfunny is when people threaten the man's or advocate having him kicked out of office because they think it's true. The joke's over at that point and while I chuckled when I ready the chain-letter, I'm not convinced there aren't people who believe that line-and-verse.



Oh I agree, *some* folks will read it and think HELL YEAHHHHH. I think most of us here though, read it and laugh a bit because:

1) It's not something we posted on here daily

2) There is some truth (and some fallacy) in its content, and *both* parts are funny

3) It's refreshing to "once in a while" swing the pendulum back in the other direction

Now what do I mean by the last bit? Look, start, or watch *any* thread on here that even *remotely* involves religion get turned into a hate-fest for Christianity/Catholicism. For the believers on the board, who subscribe to those beliefs, I can only imagine their horror as they get their teeth knocked in time and again. As they *all* get painted with the same broad brush strokes as a mass of backwater hicks. I say this as an Atheist myself, lest anyone think I sympathize with them because I believe as they do. And yet, with all that bashing, how often do you see bashing of Islam on here? Not fucking often. Why?  What's good for the goose, should be good for the gander. But because this board has a vocal majority made up of people in the center or Left (by US political standards), you don't see that quite as often. 

How about Judaism? Eh, it gets a fair bit of bashing now and then if you bring up Israel, Palestinians, fighting over land, etc. But by and large, the bulk of this group's ire is easily let loose on anything resembling Catholicism/Christianity. 

And this is just my observation, having participated in MANY political/social threads over the past year. It's not a dig on the populace here, I actually *like* the back and forth, I think you know that too. 

I don't think either political extreme has any grounds to really throw hard stones at the other group, doing so in jest however, remains OK in my book. And I think the number of people that get the message above, on here anyway, will read it for what it is. Humor. And I think that the people outside of this site that get that message will also get the humor in it and only a VERY small percentage will take it as a rallying cry to further worsen things in this country.

That's my point. I get yours, I get where you're coming from, I just don't think it's that big of a deal. Especially considering how much "Right Wing" bashing goes on here, as well as everywhere else. It's like you can't be a conservative (fiscally or socially) on here without the Right Wing label and the Right Wing Agenda that goes alone with it. You don't like illegal immigration? You must be a xenophobic racist! You don't like welfare or social programs for families in need? You're a heartless bastard! You believe you should *earn* what you get in this country and in life? The system is broken! It's not fair! Someone's getting the short end of the stick!

And so on.

You know I'm conservative, do you really think *I* am the only one that laughs at Republican efforts to block things like the repeal of DADT? Or the only one that balks when they try to keep the "sanctity of marriage"? Or to continue to fight the war on drugs? Or block stem-cell research? 

I know I'm not. I may be conservative and "Right" leaning more than most others on here, but I know, even on here, I'm not the only one that feels the way I do. Sure there may only be about 6 or 8 of us that feel very similarly, but it ain't just my warped sense of reality that brings us all to the same logical conclusions.

Damn you Randy, DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL for making me type another book 

Hopefully you get what I'm saying, if not, ehhh, fuck it, I tried  Thanks for reading, time to go home and play some COD and keentar.


----------



## Necris (Dec 23, 2010)

Politics are a terrible basis for attempts at humor.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 23, 2010)

Necris said:


> Politics are a terrible basis for attempts at humor.





What are you on about? They are one of the best.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> how often do you see bashing of Islam on here? Not fucking often. Why? What's good for the goose, should be good for the gander.
> 
> How about Judaism? Eh, it gets a fair bit of bashing now and then if you bring up Israel, Palestinians, fighting over land, etc. But by and large, the bulk of this group's ire is easily let loose on anything resembling Catholicism/Christianity.



Fuck Islam and fuck Judaism. There, now there's a fair bit of bashing, ok?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 23, 2010)

My problem with this sort of chain mail is this:

Too many people can NOT see the humor in it, and accept it as some form of fact, cross their arms and give it the 'Bill O'Reilly Watcher Treatment'--"Yep, uh huh, yes, I agree, mhmm, he's right. One-hundred percent, I agree."

I'm very liberal, laughed at this, but then was again brought back to the unpleasant fact that people somewhere are touting this as sage-like wisdom.

But I also complain too much.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

I see it as a joke, any mildly intelligent person would. Anyone that would use this to "prove" their point would probably be shunned by either party lol. People are people and there's no "one and only" set of ideals for either party. And honestly, I've seen conservatives push religion on others and treat other non-religious people unfairly.

That said I want to share something and this isn't meaning to be anti-liberal or anything (and I am NOT conservative, I consider myself neutral and choose to just use my brain). I work with an uber-liberal democrat, and he openly admits he is, he's very proud of it. I smoke cigars - no more ever than 1 a day and I often skip days. He always tries to tell me how all smoking is bad and it drives up healthcare costs to which I tell him most of that is bullshit but I never bother to argue with him cause in his mind he's always 100% right.

Anyhow, this very same guy goes to the doctor weekly! I know because he sends out "Leaving early, arriving late" notices frequently. In just the past two weeks or so he's gone in for a colonoscopy, MRI brain scans, and knee physical theraphy. He's also had a toe worked on and had a slew of other stuff done prior. *HE* is the one driving up healthcare costs, not I! My mother smoked for over 30 years and almost never goes to the doctor.

Now don't get me wrong, sure heavy smokers that get ill contribute to the rise of healthcare costs. But I've never seen anyone spend so much healthcare money as this guy who instead blames everyone else for the high costs. It makes me sick talking to him.

Anyhow, just wanted to get that off my chest.


Rev.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would consider myself a liberal to the least extent. I love guns.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 23, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Damn you Randy, DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL for making me type another book



orb451 - the 451 is the minimum number of words per post.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 23, 2010)

anyone who takes this kind of email 'too seriously" , really needs to lighten up.
I am probably one of the most conservative people on this board (probably the oldest too  ) and I just laugh at all of this stuff
Both sides have become distorted caricatures of what they once stood for.
It really has become a sad thing to watch.
Oh and this just in from the North pole.
Damn white devil Republican has gone too far this time


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 23, 2010)

orb, i feel ya on this. this tends to be a loudly liberal forum. for instance, if you dont agree with gay marraige your as bad as nazi's. if you slam athieism your a hypocritical christian. 

i happen to be the most liberal mormon i know. i agree that gays should be married but i LOVE calling things gay. 

i think drugs should be leagal but you should get a shit long time in prison for illegal growing and distribution. 

i beleive that every point that gets argued in politics has a medium that could and should be agreed upon. 

however (and i love this forum) i feel like i get a bit more shit for beleiving in christ and openly calling things gay. i guess nothings perfect but it is nice to see a push up stream every once in a while. 

the american flag should have a soildier wearing a sleaveless camo shirt holding a AR-15 in one hand and a haji babies head in the other and behind him, rainbow colored starts and stripes. then every one would know exactly where america stands on every issue. haha.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 23, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Oh and this just in from the North pole.
> Damn white devil Republican has gone too far this time




So the North Pole is in Russia now? You need a scope like that to make a kill across international waters.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 23, 2010)

You know what's a great stance on a lot of these issues? I don't care. I don't care whether your gay, straight, lesbian, transexual, bisexual, pansexual, or whatever freaky thing. I don't care whether your Christian, Catholic(because apparently there's a difference), Jewish, Muslim, Mormon, Scientoligist(Well, maybe a little bit; I don't approve of the exploitation of the stupid and the rich, they have enough problems), Zoroastrian, or whatever, it's your business. I don't care if your vegan, vegetarian, pollo-vegetarian, or whatever your diet is, its your thing. I don't care if you do pot, coke, or smoke, its your thing(I do care about people drinking, doing meth, PCP, or other drugs that are likely to make you cause harm to others).

I'm a meat eating bisexual agnostic, but do I tell people? No, because I don't care about it, and neither should anyone else. And yes, I do realize how contradictory that last statement was.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 23, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm a meat eating bisexual agnostic, but do I tell people? No, because I don't care about it, and neither should anyone else. And yes, I do realize how contradictory that last statement was.



I was all set to jump in say BUT YOU DID JUST TELL PEOPLE, but then I read the last sentence and my hyperactivity subsided. You bastard 

I'm all for what you stand, the problem is with higher positions of authority such as government, where you _have_ to tell people what you are otherwise you won't get anywhere.

And also a problem arises where some people will start banding together just because of what they believe, and the problem that arises is that the opinion held by said group is subjective. That's not the problem. The problem is when said group attains a certain amount of authority and starts spreading their ideology in potentially not-nice ways.

Quick example: Christianity - Crusades, Nazi Germany - Holocaust, etc.

The key is moderation and limiting authority. Also the possible ending to authority is good to keep in mind. I'm sure if everyone realized how _bad_ the Crusades and the Holocaust were going to be, the people were going to stand up for themselves. Most likely it wouldn't have altered the outcome by much, but who knows?

The problem is that morals are undefined and never black and white. Some things though, are unacceptable, such as slavery, racism, sexism, homophobia, etc, but yet those things are still problems on this planet. You'd think we'd get rid of those petty things by now, the age of supercomputers and the dawn of the end of human history as we know it if technology continues its exponential growth unhindered. But we haven't. And it sucks.

On a small scale level, I think it's no one's business what you believe. Eat meat you bisexual agnostic (no homo, goddamn it did I ever set that up perfectly ), it shouldn't be anyone's business but your own. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 24, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> I see it as a joke, any mildly intelligent person would.



Unfortunately, I have been sent many similarly-worded emails that the senders clearly did not view as a joke. I'll leave the analysis of their intelligence to others.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 24, 2010)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Quick example: Christianity - Crusades, Nazi Germany - Holocaust, etc.
> 
> 
> .


 

i understand your point but these are the exact comments me and orb are talking about. the nazi's had a majority of believers following the cause of jew slaughtery. the crusades was not about christian beliefs, it was a order decreed by a king, any one oposing the decree was put to death. while a large number of germans were forced to be nazi's it was hardly the same situation. IMO comparing cristians to nazi's is very harsh and unrational.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 24, 2010)

No no, I'm not comparing them. It's impossible to compare Christians from 1000 something years ago to Nazis from 70 years ago. I merely gave two examples.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> I understand it's a joke but it only remains a joke if people see the irony in it. I know a* lot* of people that use chain letters just like these as the actual crux of their objections to liberals. I heard most or all of these leveraged against me as fact, not as humor.
> 
> Feels like the Chappelle Show scenario where he made a lot of his fame/money based on "black vs. white" humor and observation meant to be put out there to show how ridiculous the way people stereotyping eachother can be. The humor was lost when it became clear a lot of actual racist people were watching the show for the value of it reinforcing the negative stereotypes they had. We'll call it "The Bamboozled Effect".
> 
> My friend and I make all types of Obama jokes about him being a socialist, about him being a Muslim, etc. That remains funny because it's not true. When it becomes unfunny is when people threaten the man's life or advocate having him kicked out of office because they think it's true. The joke's over at that point and while I chuckled when I read the chain-letter, I'm not convinced there aren't people who believe that line-and-verse.





This chain letter makes Conservatives look like saints and Liberals look like pussies.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 24, 2010)

my bad then.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 24, 2010)

theperfectcell6 said:


> This chain letter makes Conservatives look like saints and Liberals look like pussies.



That is, you know, kind of the entire point of it


----------



## megano28 (Dec 24, 2010)

It was a cool story to show a republican's point of view, then I read the list that reeked of republican bias 


I have always felt neither extreme is good, it's always a decent idea to stay in the middle when it comes to your beliefs.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 24, 2010)

theperfectcell6 said:


> This chain letter makes Conservatives look like saints and Liberals look like pussies.



So in other word's, totally accurate?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah that's all good,however there's something wrong with the wealth-GPA analogy..There's no fucking way you can make it's-over-nine-thousand GPA no matter how hard you work,whereas in real life you can make over-nine-billion bucks but sometime you'll start being unfair to others in order to get that high


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 24, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> So in other word's, totally accurate?



Hmmm... Nope. 

But it's not the opposite either. We are all iziots haha


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

Also "Intersting". I'm just saying.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 24, 2010)

kmanick said:


> *Subject:* A FATHER & DAUGHTER DISCUSSION​
> 
> 
> If a conservative is homosexual, he quietly leads his life.
> ...




1)  @ having rights that straight people take for granted being equivocated with "legislated respect"
2) Does the homosexual conservative, if in office, vote for or against gay rights, or does his 'quiet'-ness preclude him from taking a stand against the party line.
3) If these two homosexuals get together- I smell a sitcom! "He's a flamboyant, welfare-loving lib, who wants to tell their love to the world! And he's a gun-toting neo-con who wants to keep things on the DL!" I'm sure Chuck Lorre would produce it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Right, because there are no exceptions to any of that in either direction.
> 
> But yeah, I know it's meant to be tongue-in-cheek. I don't necessarily regard much of that to be very accurate but it's funny and I'm sure it appeals to the group of people it's targeted at.





Working hard is respectable, but not necessarily the "right" thing to do. I don't even find it funny, rather a justification of people's right to be selfish.

I actually got a little bit annoyed by it, while it is presented in the form of a 'joke' it's a clear attack on Liberals.

Chances are if you're a Conservative you'll find it funny and if you're a Liberal then you won't 



Rev2010 said:


> I see it as a joke, any mildly intelligent person would.



Nice try  What occurs to you when you read it isn't going to occur to every single person that reads it, that's a ridiculous notion.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Working hard is respectable, but not necessarily the "right" thing to do.



Wait, huh? Hard work isn't the right thing to do? When is that statement true?



Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't even find it funny, rather a justification of people's right to be selfish.



How is wanting to keep what you *earned* being selfish? It's a rather black and white example, but the gist of it is, if you work hard, you should keep what is yours. It might be important to note, and I will try to dig up the citation, that for example in regards to charitable donations to Darfur, the "Right" have been found to be more generous with their donations/wealth than the "Left". Like I said, while kind of extreme, I see no problem with wanting to keep what you earn. However, I also see no problem with being generous either, just that you shouldn't be *compelled* or *forced* to be generous should you choose not to be.



Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually got a little bit annoyed by it, while it is presented in the form of a 'joke' it's a clear attack on Liberals.



It's a joke man. Just a joke. It's a friendly jab at the Left and/or Liberals, you think this the only email joke circulating with extreme and/or funny examples of people's behavior or thinking on the Left or Right (again, American Left/Right, not necessarily European and/or rest of the world)



Scar Symmetry said:


> Nice try  What occurs to you when you read it isn't going to occur to every single person that reads it, that's a ridiculous notion.



Really? What's so ridiculous about people making up their own minds when they read something that is obviously meant to be funny or humorous?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Wait, huh? Hard work isn't the right thing to do? When is that statement true?



Money =/= happiness. Some people choose not to become financially 'sucessful' and they are very happy with what they have. That's when that statement is true.



orb451 said:


> How is wanting to keep what you *earned* being selfish? It's a rather black and white example, but the gist of it is, if you work hard, you should keep what is yours. It might be important to note, and I will try to dig up the citation, that for example in regards to charitable donations to Darfur, the "Right" have been found to be more generous with their donations/wealth than the "Left". Like I said, while kind of extreme, I see no problem with wanting to keep what you earn. However, I also see no problem with being generous either, just that you shouldn't be *compelled* or *forced* to be generous should you choose not to be.


 
I'm going to have to be careful with my words here so people don't misunderstand me... capitalism and consumerism teach us to earn, spend and own. This is the system we live in, but not what we are restricted to. 

When at work, I work hard just the same as anybody else that enjoys working hard, but I don't get hung up on ownership of things. When my paycheque comes through I spend it recklessly on the people that matter to me. Some may call that stupid, but to me it's just money. Money can buy me things I want, I'm not immune to the system, but it's only money - if my money can buy things that make the people I care about happy, why wouldn't I do it? I'll have more money in the future, it's not a decision I will regret - and if it is I won't regret it for very long.

As for charitable richmen, I don't hold too much faith in them. Donating to charity is very fashionable. Money is going to charity, yes, but in many cases for all the wrong reasons.



orb451 said:


> It's a joke man. Just a joke. It's a friendly jab at the Left and/or Liberals, you think this the only email joke circulating with extreme and/or funny examples of people's behavior or thinking on the Left or Right (again, American Left/Right, not necessarily European and/or rest of the world)



Friendly? Man, I'd hate to know what you think is aggressive  I know it's by the Right for the Right but I just don't agree with the delivery, it comes across as very smug and as I don't find it amusing I don't see it as a joke. You do, but that doesn't mean everyone will.



orb451 said:


> Really? What's so ridiculous about people making up their own minds when they read something that is obviously meant to be funny or humorous?



You say obviously, but it's obvious to YOU. Others too, but not everyone.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nice try  What occurs to you when you read it isn't going to occur to every single person that reads it, that's a ridiculous notion.



Nice try?? Wow oh wow wow. I guess you're a total leftist liberal that completely follows expected party guidelines rather than use one's brain if you're that annoyed by my post to say something like "Nice try" - which basically insinuates I tried to pull one over on people but failed. For one, I didn't say everyone would read it that way, I said anyone mildly intelligent would see it as a joke and I stand by that  Secondly, I already stated very clearly that I'm NOT liberal and I am NOT conservative. I honestly feel anyone completely aligned to any one side of the fence is mental and absent of using logic. So there.

"Nice try"? 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it comes across as very smug and as I don't find it amusing I don't see it as a joke. You do, but that doesn't mean everyone will.



Really?? Well what about all the joking attacks the republicans got during the preliminaries and primaries? Everyone was attacking McCain and Palin (and for Palin IMO it was certainly spot on). I laughed my ass off and joined in on it. And sooo did all you liberals! But God forbid there's one liberal joke you guys go batty. Sad really.


Rev.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 24, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> But God forbid there's one liberal joke you guys go batty. Sad really.
> 
> 
> Rev.



 This pretty much sums it up. The Left/Liberals on here are *happy* to dish it out at almost any chance they get and believe me, with the Right, there's plenty of ammo to go around so I don't see anything wrong with it, just as with this email, I don't see enough wrong with it to get all up in arms.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 24, 2010)

Because if a liberal chain mail went around that made conservatives look like unyielding, gay hating, freedom hating, gun toting, Jesus freaks, then who will be offended then? It can easily be turned around have the chain mail ended with "If a liberal reads this, he'll forward it so his friends can have a good laugh. A conservative will delete it because he's "offended"."

Because not all conservatives are the way I described above, and not all liberals are pussies. Speaking strictly about the USA, it doesn't really matter who you vote for anyways, so go ahead and make fun of both.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

orb451 said:


> This pretty much sums it up. The Left/Liberals on here are *happy* to dish it out at almost any chance they get and believe me, with the Right, there's plenty of ammo to go around so I don't see anything wrong with it, just as with this email, I don't see enough wrong with it to get all up in arms.



I'll tell you what, find the liberal equivalent of this thread and you've got a leg to stand on.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 24, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Unfortunately, I have been sent many similarly-worded emails that the senders clearly did not view as a joke. I'll leave the analysis of their intelligence to others.


This coupled with the Bamboozled/Dave Chapelle example from earlier is why I don't find things like this (or off-color humor) funny. Just thinking about the people who do take things like it as 100% true or as proof of the things they think instead of as a joke make me 

Especially considering that I've never heard of anyone ACTUALLY trying to ban meat, and it seems like conservative republicans for the most part would be more likely try to take rights away from the gays as opposed to just "not caring" like the "joke" says.  

And I'd also say that the "This is a good analogy for anyone that just doesn't get it---especially younger adults that may be in school yet...although it could be altered to be your paycheck instead....." at the beginning makes it seem less like something they think is funny, and more like a "why don't you get this factual stuff that is in here".



ArkaneDemon said:


> Because if a liberal chain mail went around that made conservatives look like unyielding, gay hating, freedom hating, gun toting, Jesus freaks, then who will be offended then? It can easily be turned around have the chain mail ended with "If a liberal reads this, he'll forward it so his friends can have a good laugh. A conservative will delete it because he's "offended"."



Anyone who argues based solely on "you are a duffernt pahliticul partah thun mee" is a moron, so anything that makes polical views the distinction is stupid.



Randy said:


> I'll tell you what, find the liberal equivalent of this thread and you've got a leg to stand on.


Hmmmmm. 



Dammit, I meant to make such a small post, but you guys kept posting.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> I'll tell you what, find the liberal equivalent of this thread and you've got a leg to stand on.



All anyone needs to do is search back to threads before the election and I'm sure there's enough to go on. Not saying I disagree because I too was part of the party mockery and voted for Obama as the lesser of two evils, but bias was certainly there. 


Rev.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

There's a difference between political bias in interpreting news stories and/or events and a thread that, even jokingly, has an OP that consists of "HAHA! Those guys". Find one in recent history and I'll give you the win on that. 

I'm also getting tired of this "it sucks being a conservative on here because of how lopsided it is on this forum." Business. Go into every split opinion thread on this forum for the last year and take a tally of liberal to non-liberal vies. I'd wager the breakdown is a lot closer than the sympathy plee would lead you to believe.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 24, 2010)

or watch MSNBC. if you don't drink the liberal koolaid you'r a hate mongering, rascist
gun toting bible thumping ass backwards idiot. At least to Keith Olberman, Chris Mathews and Rachel Maddow.
talk about smug 
I love the "current" liberal Pary, 'we are the party of tolerance , that is 
as long as you're with us".
I have to laugh at all of this shit, otherwise I'll be weeping at the sad state my country has become.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 24, 2010)

I love you guys.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> There's a difference between political bias in interpreting news stories and/or events and a thread that, even jokingly, has an OP that consists of "HAHA! Those guys". Find one in recent history and I'll give you the win



But nobody needs a win. I can't understand why you're letting yourself get worked up over someone's post. You're being way too sensistive and that speaks volumes. 

Kmanick - while I agree with you I will point out FOX is just the same but on the conservative republican side. 

Just want to make one point here since this thread has turned in to an argument. Just something I've observed. Why are liberals so quick to attack US conservatives but then play a "leave them alone, let them have their life and culture" about every other foreign culture on the planet? A large degree of other cultures such as Arabia are insanely conservative and lacking in human rights but all the liberal groups stand up for them - like Palestine. Angelina Joile for example is always flying to these countries with a bleeding heart claiming we're the problem all the while ignoring the corrupt governments but then insisting the US needs more involvementioned. Sorry, but that mmakes no sense and is contradictory. 


Rev.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2010)

How bout we all agree to just hate each other openly? That would make things so much easier. None of this tread lightly crap. I'll call you a commie hippie queer sympathizer and you can feel free to call me a racist Jesus freak gun nut.

It's so easy! Try it! It's great!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 24, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> But nobody needs a win. I can't understand why you're letting yourself get worked up over someone's post. You're being way too sensistive and that speaks volumes.
> 
> Kmanick - while I agree with you I will point out FOX is just the same but on the conservative republican side.
> 
> ...


I don't think he is getting worked up: He's asking that you prove your point that being a conservative is hard on this forum. The "win" he's referring is to is being right, and not just complaining about some feigned minority-feeling.

I can see his point, and I definitely agree with you about FOX, but I feel like fox is a much worse perpetrator (not just than MSNBC, than any widely viewed station for any political group).

And to your last statement, I can't think off the top of my head about any specific liberal politician who has done so (because who really cares what Angelina Jolee thinks about it? Really?) and that would be hypocrtical, but that isn't a "big liberal thing" if anything it might be something a few people think, and saying so sort of aligns you with people who make wide-sweeping generalizations about whatever other party you don't agree with.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> But nobody needs a win. I can't understand why you're letting yourself get worked up over someone's post. You're being way too sensistive and that speaks volumes..



Excuse me, but we're having a discussion/debate. I don't see anybody (including myself) yelling or getting "worked up." There were accusations made and it's not unfair to ask thatey're either substantiated or dropped. That sorta what this subforum is about.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> Excuse me, but we're having a discussion/debate. I don't see anybody (including myself) yelling or getting "worked up." There were accusations made and it's not unfair to ask thatey're either substantiated or dropped.



I hear ya, but you're asking someone, I believe it was Orb?, to go searching through posts from almost 2 years ago to "prove" his point. Don't you get at least a bit peeved when religious conservatives pull the "evolution is still a theory... prove it!" card? You're basically doing something similar here with a "find it and prove it" mentality. It would take a lot of time to search on this forum so that he can point to specific posts and it's the holiday too so the request is a bit ridiculous. Anyhow, just how I see it. Shit, with the broken search engine on here I can never find anything myself when I search and always have to resort to Google site search. I've searched EMG 85 at times and had it come back with "No results found" LOL. 


Rev.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

I said that because I'm out of the house right now and it's hard to search the forum on my cell phone.

EDIT: Also, if it's so hard to find, then the point has proven itself.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

This discussion is becoming increasingly "tit-for-tat". It's starting to feel like we're debating eachother for the sake of discourse with people just because we disagree with them fundamentally rather than debating facts and specifics for the sake of finding commonality.

EDIT: And for the record, I think Orb has maintained a demeanor befitting of the debates we usually have, which is a healthy one. We disagree on a lot of our politics, but there's not a lot of insulting or questioning of eachother's intentions... very respectful. I'm not exactly looking to point fingers but there are bits and pieces of this debate that, on either side, feel like fighting and not much else.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 24, 2010)

dammit randy your and your liberal ass avatars


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 24, 2010)

After some time, I realized that the GPA system is most like Huey Long's proposed income cap of the 1930s, where the government takes any earnings above $50,000. That's pretty damn liberal, even more liberal than me...so invalid argument is invalid. 

Huey Long - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> dammit randy your and your liberal ass avatars



Are you calling them gay?


----------



## kmanick (Dec 24, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> I can see his point, and I definitely agree with you about FOX, but I feel like fox is a much worse perpetrator (not just than MSNBC, than any widely viewed station for any political group).


Perpetrator in a different way. Fox will "stretch" the truth to get you to "come to our side" 
On MSNBC they come right out and talk down to you if you're "not with us". I hate that about those three, they are very condescending and often out right insulting. Fox may be full of shit but IMO they are at least more "respectful" of whatever your beliefs are.
I think they still both suck though


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 24, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Fox may be full of shit but IMO they are at least more "respectful" of whatever your beliefs are.
> I think they still both suck though



Fox News shouldn't be called news. Whoever gets their facts from Fox about anything should be automatically excluded from any and all debates and/or discussions


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Fox may be full of shit but IMO they are at least more "respectful" of whatever your beliefs are.



In some respects, I can see where you're coming from. Forgetting any kind of rage that might come from the "slant" of either station, I feel less directly insulted by commentators when I watch Fox as I probably would feel about MSNBC if I were conservative. Minus Glenn Beck, I don't think there's as many direct attacks on the entire ideology of the other side on Fox as there are on MSNBC but that's just been my reasonably limited observation.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Nice try?? Wow oh wow wow. I guess you're a total leftist liberal that completely follows expected party guidelines rather than use one's brain if you're that annoyed by my post to say something like "Nice try" - which basically insinuates I tried to pull one over on people but failed. For one, I didn't say everyone would read it that way, I said anyone mildly intelligent would see it as a joke and I stand by that  Secondly, I already stated very clearly that I'm NOT liberal and I am NOT conservative. I honestly feel anyone completely aligned to any one side of the fence is mental and absent of using logic. So there.
> 
> "Nice try"?
> 
> ...



I'm not the only one who picked up on the sentence in question, which says a lot. Making more assumptions is just making you seem more and more obstinate IMO.

You'll be pleased to know that I'm neither also, so that's that one put to bed. Secondly, you seem to be a lot more annoyed by my post than I am yours. I'm here for a discussion, for both sides of the story, not for generalisations and 'I don't care so ner ner to you'. 

Thankyou for implying that I am stupid, duly noted. I will be sure to sugar coat my response next time to ensure that no sand gets anywhere it shouldn't.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Really?? Well what about all the joking attacks the republicans got during the preliminaries and primaries? Everyone was attacking McCain and Palin (and for Palin IMO it was certainly spot on). I laughed my ass off and joined in on it. And sooo did all you liberals! But God forbid there's one liberal joke you guys go batty. Sad really.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Again with the assumptions dude. I could make assumptions on you based on you saying Palin was spot on, but I won't.

I apologise if I upset you, but your argument is made on assumptions which are incorrect.

Oh yeah - Merry Christmas


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Again with the assumptions dude. I could make assumptions on you based on you saying Palin was spot on



Lmfao!! I didn't say Palin was spot on, I said the ridicule was spot on!! I hate Palin. Anyhow, if you can't read what I'm saying correctly there's no point discussing with you. I'm not annoyed by your posts at all, I just don't like people twisting what I'm saying and you've done it twice now. Anyhow, happy holidays everyone, spending time with the family now. 


Rev.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2010)

My bad, I'm on my iPhone so it's a lot harder to read posts. Looks like we both got the wrong end of the stick


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thread's closed not because of the subject but because there's been enough sniping going on in here to last us a few months. Everybody feel free to kiss and make-up in eachother's PM boxes. Peace on Earth, good will toward men and all that.


----------

